# General > Hobbies >  Ttrpg groups or players

## Aquilo

Questions like this go up every now and again and its about time. We have a few groups a few times a week running RPGs with the Northern Knights on Facebook mostly D&D 5e but some Star Wars RPG and Vampire the masquerade, normally Tuesdays in Wick and Thursdays in Thurso. Im just looking for other groups I could join (D&D) and see if theres anyone around that would like to join our sessions either with knights or we have a separate group that runs d&d on Wednesdays?

----------


## orkneycadian

> We have a few groups a few times a week running RPG’s


Wow, these would work well on the feral geese we have up here.  Having seen what they can do to a tank, the geese should be obliterated!

----------


## aqua

Which one of these characters is you Orkneycadian? Jack?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/stories-50816678

Wouldnt cluster bombs be more effective than RPGs?

FYI I didnt know what the TLA RPG or the FLA TTRPG meant in this context, and I cant answer the OPs OQ. Soz.

----------


## orkneycadian

Nah, I am well camouflaged!  

Machine gun would be ideal.  Surely the army could come here for some training?  Live targets for live rounds?  Bit of a no brainer really.

----------

